# 44mag 7 1/2" or 9 1/2" which one???



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am getting ready to buy a Ruger Super Redhawk 44 Mag and I'm not sure if I want the 7 1/2" or the 9 1/2" barrel. Which one is best for deer hunting under 100 yards. What are the bennefits of each one. I have searched the past forums and can't find where this has been discused before. Any help or suggestions would help, Thanks.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 7 1/2 inch barrel on my .44, and it is pretty accurate at 100 yards, (for a pistol), but I don't think I would try taking anything farther than 50 yrds away. A 9 1/2" barrel just seems like it would be feel way to long, and if you do plan on shooting without a rest, the additional weight would probably make a differance.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a four inch and a 8 3/8 inch Smith in 44 mag. The longer barrel is nice to shoot and never misses a four inch target at 100 yards of sandbags. It's heavy if your packing it in the mountains. The four inch is nice, because it doesn't have an underlug making it much lighter. It's not as nice to shoot with full pressure 300 grain loads, but it's there when you might need it. 
The longer barrel is a wonderful hunting tool, while my four inch is normally intended to keep woolly critters from trying to taste me when I am bow hunting. It's a great snake charmer when loaded with birdshot.

I don't know if that helps. If your tree stand hunting go with the long barrel, and if you hike a lot go with the short barrel. If your not sure what the future might hold go short.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you are concerned with ballistics, use the following website as a guide. This puts into numbers just how much (or how little) velocity and energy you loose with every inch of barrel loss.

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/results.html


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Frankly, when it comes to 44 mag revolvers, make mine no more than 6", thanks much...

You are going to find even the 7.5" barrel literally a pain in the rear to carry around. I know, I've had a couple. The essence of bellyguns is to be handy, if it isn't you'll leave it at home.

I absolutely love the Redhawk 5.5". It is about as strong as a revolver can be made & still pretty handy to pack. I also had & love the S&W 4" Mountain Gun as it's made to be a perfect packing gun with some thump.
Not a lot of weight, so it was a handful to shoot, though.

The 44 mag I use nowadays is a 6" original model 629 (short ejector shroud) I carry in a Bianchi crossdraw belt holster or vertical shoulder holster (I like the Bianchi X-15 or old style & now sadly discontinued Safariland), it's handy to pack & access whether on foot, horseback, or in the truck...

The 6" is more than sufficent for good ballistics & sight radius. Even with my old eyes a deer out to 50 yards is in trouble, and when I put the scope on it, out to 100.

With the scope I can shoot one hole groups at 50 yards, but the extra bulk kind of defeats the purpose of a bellygun. I have to carry it in a bulky bandolier holster which makes it even more of a pain in the rear. Might just as well carry my Guide Gun in 45-70 then. Not a lot of difference in carry convenience, and the scoped 45-70 has a ton more thump...

BTW, I never shoot full power jacketed rounds anymore. I"ve found that mid-powered hard casts are every bit as deadly, easier on me & the gun, and far less costly to load. My Laser Cast 240 grainers at a shade over 1100FPS will go through a deer length-wise at 50 yards and keep right on whistling...


----------

